# short luteal phase after m/c



## Cleo

Hi Ladies, 

Just wondering if anyone else has had something like this happen? I had a short luteal phase, which I corrected with vit B6 -- started out with a 9 or 10 day LP, and the month I started the B6 I had a 14 day LP and then the next month I was pregnant, which unfortunately ended in a m/c. I Ov'd late this cycle after the m/c (day 25ish), and have now started spotting and I'm only 11 DPO, giving me a 10 day LP again. I know I should expect my cycles to be a bit messed up after m/c, but just wondering if a messed up LP is part of it? 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## AlwaysPraying

Yup, a messed up lp is part of the program unfortunately. Only because your hormones are sorting themselves out. Stress and other emotion can greatly change lp, so make sure your doing lots of calming things for yourself. (not greatly change, but can affect it by a day or two). But a 10 - 11 day LP isn't bad really. They say from 10 - 14 days is normal. Less than 10 is considered short. There's other things too, like how you are tracking ovulation, that can vary by a couple days depending on method, and how long your cycles are generally. If they are short (24day say), then your LP will be shorter than 14, but your whole cycle is shorter, so in proportion it's normal, following?? Another stupid picky thing is that what time in the day you ovulate can change your dates from 10 - 11 days to 11 - 12 days, does that make sense? It's an awfully picky process really figuring it all out. ALSO, spotting can be part of the LP, technically, depending on the hormones, the spotting could be old blood from last month still hanging around and not officially the start of the next af. 

I'm sure I've fully given too much conflicting information, sorry if I'm rambling, I've fought for many years with all this stuff, pm me if you'd like!!


----------



## trying4#1

Hiya

How did you identify a shrt leuteal phase? Opks? I am back to 29 days cycles (as before) but should I still check out my lp length? If so, how?


----------



## AlwaysPraying

Ugh, it's really hard to figure it out. You have to pin point when you ovulate. Temping is the best way. Count the days after ovulation to the first day of your period and that's your LP. 

If you have normalish cycles I wouldn't worry about the lp to be honest. The norm is 11 - 14 days. Even IF you ovulate later than day 14 you will still defineatly have 11+ days for your LP. Does that make sense? 

For you it could look like this. For ex. Period day 1, ovulate day 17, period day 29. That would put your lp at 12 days, even though you ovulate "later". It's for girls with a shorter cycle like 21 days that it could come up. For ex. Period day 1, ovulate day 17, period day 21. That leaves a 4 day lp. See the difference? 

BUT they say lp is generally always right on 14 days. Which means that AFTER your period comes it's easier to tell when you ovulated. So for the 21 day cycle, that person probably ovulated around on day 7. Period day 1, ovulation day 7, period day 21. Leaving a 14 day lp. Got it?

Sorry I'm rambling!!!


----------



## trying4#1

No, you haven't rambled, far from it! You have been really helpful! Thank you x
I assume that as I seem to have 29-is daycycles, my lp should be ok? Are there anyother signs that indicate short lps, other than short cycles?


----------



## AlwaysPraying

I would assume that your cycles are normal from what your saying as well. I'm not sure about any other signs of a short LP to be honest. I know that after the fact, sometimes when women have a hard time getting pregnant (like after 12 months of ttc) and can't, will find that they have a short LP. Basically, the egg just won't stick because the hormones aren't right. The best indication of a healthy menstrual cycle is getting pregnant, so even though we all had losses, the chances that our cycles are right are proved because we all conceived. Make sense?


----------



## julesy78

Hi there, 

I heard you should only count beginning of AF as the day you need to start using sanitary protection - spotting doesn't count! 

So it looks like you are fine.

Good luck! x


----------



## julesy78

Oh I forgot to mention I spotted at 11 dpo this month and the next day got my :bfp: !

x


----------



## susan_1981

Yeah mine has messed up! I always had a 13 day luteal phase before I fell pregnant but after my miscarriage, it did stay at 13 days for a couple of months but then it dropped to 12, then 11, then 10 and one month I had spotting at 8dpo! I started taking Agnus Castus and Vitamin B-50 complex but apparently you shouldn't take both together. They say that if it's less than 10 days, then it's classed as a short luteal phase so I'm tryning not to worry about it. But it is really annoying.

I've also noticed that my temperatures seem to be high pre-ov, but do get higher after ov. I just want my body back to how it was before I was pregnant.


----------



## susan_1981

Also, I count any spotting as in my luteal phase, purely because on fertility friend if you put down spotting, it won't start your new cycle until you actually have your first day of proper bleeding.


----------



## Cleo

Spotting can be a sign that your uterine lining is starting to break down too early and won't be able to sustain implantation, so unfortunately it can be looked at as a sign of a short luteal phase. I was spotting for 3ish days before my period would start, before I started taking vit b6. My LP then was 9 - 10 days, and that was counting from the first day of actual bleeding. My month on B6 (I got pregnant the second month on it), I didn't spot at all. This month, first cycle after m/c, I spotted for one day before. I will have to chalk that up to wonky hormones post m/c, I guess!

Susan, I didn't know that you couldn't take AC and Vit B together -- do you know why that is? I was hoping to track down some AC this cycle (haven't been able to find it yet), but I'm also taking B6...do you know if I should take these together? I wanted to take AC to help "speed up" the whole O process if I could!


----------

